# Best moody mare supplement?



## emmaln (27 April 2010)

Helloo, 

just after your most effective and cost affective moody mare supplements please. My bro has just taken on permanent loan the most gorgeous HW Cob mare who sometimes just hates the world and all horses in it! (she's a very happy soul most of the time!) Would love to hear your faves before we waste money trying everything on the market!!

Thankies x


----------



## emmaln (27 April 2010)

Can nobody suggest any??


----------



## martlin (27 April 2010)

If it's hormonal and magnesium imbalance I would suggest this:
http://www.equistro.co.uk/ProductPage/BetamagForte.html

otherwise this:
http://www.equistro.co.uk/ProductPage/Equiliser.html


----------



## cellie (27 April 2010)

Go for marble sorted mine out within week.Had ovaries scanned and marble inserted for £86  no need for anymore supplements.They take it out in october when seasons stop.


----------



## emmaln (27 April 2010)

Thanks martlin you seem to be helping me a lot lately,  don't think its a magnesium deficiency as she isn't nervous or unsettled in anyway she just squeals and grunts and threatens when any Gelding and some mares go in about 10 feet of her!  Hi Cellie thank you for your reply, i don't know much about the marble, i'm probably going to sound really stupid now but is it a bit like us getting the implant?


----------



## Achinghips (27 April 2010)

cellie said:



			Go for marble sorted mine out within week.Had ovaries scanned and marble inserted for £86  no need for anymore supplements.They take it out in october when seasons stop.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky devil. My vet said,"We would explore and give a full health check first for endometriosis, scan for tumour on ovaries, plus call out, try regumate first. Bill = £400, before we even consider the marble.


----------



## emmaln (28 April 2010)

Blinkin 'eck! 400, She's not too bad maybe we'll try a supplement first or learn to live with her grumbles!


----------



## competitiondiva (28 April 2010)

I think the only one that really works as a supplement is regumate.  Most of the top competition mares are on it.  Because instead of treating the symptoms it actually stops the horse coming into season.  But you would need to speak to your vet about using it.  Also not cheap!


----------



## Nash2 (28 April 2010)

I'm not a sucker for supplements but I must admit Global Herbs Frisky Mare Plus worked for mine - was very obvious - she didn't turn nasty but would get very stressed and cut her back end on fences etc.  When she was on this I hardly noticed she was in season.  Not saying will work in every situation but worth a go before going the expensive route?  It was about £20 for a months supply - might have gone up a bit now. The vet on the helpline is very good too - he will do a phone chat with you free.


----------



## loopylucifer (28 April 2010)

NAF oestress every time has helped many moody mares


----------

